# Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines?



## bradconnor (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines?
Ever dreamed of night-time boat assaults on an enemy beach? See if you could pass the Royal Marines entrance fitness test. 

The basic test is: 
- do a 1.5 mile run in under 12.5mins 
- 1 minute rest 
- do a second 1.5 mile run in under 10.5mins 

Then a gym test: 
- press-ups in 2 mins (min target: 60) 
- 2 mins rest 
- sit-ups in 2 mins (min target: 80) 
- 2 mins rest 
- as many pull-ups as you can do without letting go (min target: 6) 

There's also a bleep test and assault course, but we'll let you feeble civilians off for now. 

Any score greater than 0 - congratulations, expect a call from the Marines any moment now. 

Less than 0 - well, your score says it all! Work hard, work fast, work-out!

Take the challenge now at Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines? challenge on Konkura


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 22, 2012)

bradconnor said:


> Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines?
> Ever dreamed of night-time boat assaults on an enemy beach? See if you could pass the Royal Marines entrance fitness test.
> 
> The basic test is:
> ...


 Doesn't even compare to the U.S. Marines


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 22, 2012)

I cant do 60 pushup in 2 mins


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anybody ever failed joining the Marines?   Seriously, I have never heard of someone who went to boot camp and got kicked out cause they couldn't cut it.   I know of people that got kicked out for drugs and fighting, but never heard if anyone getting the boot because they couldn't make it physically.


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 22, 2012)

i would fall over and dye my lungs are fucked no cardio here lol i woudl def lose


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 22, 2012)

My lungs are shot, the cardio would get me


----------



## NoCode8511 (Feb 22, 2012)

bradconnor said:


> Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines?
> Ever dreamed of night-time boat assaults on an enemy beach? See if you could pass the Royal Marines entrance fitness test.
> 
> The basic test is:
> ...


 
This has to be a joke!



ctr10 said:


> Doesn't even compare to the U.S. Marines


 
I was getting ready to say they same thing. 1.5 miles in 10.5 mins, really? U.S. Marines are in the 8 min mark. 



hoyle21 said:


> Has anybody ever failed joining the Marines? Seriously, I have never heard of someone who went to boot camp and got kicked out cause they couldn't cut it. I know of people that got kicked out for drugs and fighting, but never heard if anyone getting the boot because they couldn't make it physically.


 
I actually saw someone get booted for not making it physically. Once you break down mentally, the physical part can become tough.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Has anybody ever failed joining the Marines? Seriously, I have never heard of someone who went to boot camp and got kicked out cause they couldn't cut it. I know of people that got kicked out for drugs and fighting, but never heard if anyone getting the boot because they couldn't make it physically.


 Our platoon started out with 58 recruits only 32 graduated


----------



## JMedic79 (Feb 22, 2012)

the Marine passing score is on average 10:00 min/mi for 3 miles. This is about a 7:40min/mi for passing. granted there's no rest period during the marines, but still it's a difference between 24 (with rest) minutes total and 30 minutes total. Even max for the Marines is 9 minutes for 1.5 miles. so.... devil dog, y'all aren't that awesome.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 22, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> the Marine passing score is on average 10:00 min/mi for 3 miles. This is about a 7:40min/mi for passing. granted there's no rest period during the marines, but still it's a difference between 24 (with rest) minutes total and 30 minutes total. Even max for the Marines is 9 minutes for 1.5 miles. so.... devil dog, y'all aren't that awesome.


 So what are you an army dog


----------



## JMedic79 (Feb 22, 2012)

never heard of us referred to as Army dogs. usmc around here calls us hooah's and frog suits.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 22, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> never heard of us referred to as Army dogs. usmc around here calls us hooah's and frog suits.


 Anyone can get in the army, when I was recruiting in the 80's we sent all the slime balls next door to the army-they take anyone-and its 8 min miles not nine


----------



## JMedic79 (Feb 22, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Anyone can get in the army, when I was recruiting in the 80's we sent all the slime balls next door to the army-they take anyone-and its 8 min miles not nine


 
nice one, jarhead. so i quote your pt standards and you respond with calling me and my organization slime balls. learn to read and do math, genius. 

18:00 minutes for 3 miles = usmc pt run max = 9:00 minutes for 1.5 miles = 6:00 minute miles.

M.A.R.I.N.E : Muscles Are Required Intelligence Not Expected. being strong but dumb is not a compliment, btw. Sorry I didn't put any pictures in this post. Hopefully, you can understand it anyways.

Btw, I'm posted on a Marine FOB right now in the middle of nowhere. They trust and respect us, we trust and respect them. Learn something.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I sure hope this doesn't turn into one of those arguments.   I can't tell you how many times my Army buddies tell me the story about the Marines losing Fallujah.   Holy shit


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2012)

who cares i dont wanna be a marine i wanna be a fucking bodybuilder!


----------



## squigader (Feb 22, 2012)

This is a fitness forum, so hopefully most people here can say yes.


----------



## JMedic79 (Feb 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I sure hope this doesn't turn into one of those arguments. I can't tell you how many times my Army buddies tell me the story about the Marines losing Fallujah. Holy shit


 
lol! that's trolling if i've ever seen it...

so after fallujah in 2004, the marine ground commander holds an after action review of how the battle went down. the city was divided into thirds, 2 marine rct's took 2/3 of the city and Army 3d Brigade/1st ID (Heavy Mech) took one third. during the review of the marine rct's work, the commander praises their precision and effective engagement to retake the city, minimalize collateral damage and civilian casualties, and keep the infrastructure intact. he finally gets to the Army, looks at that side of the room and says, "jesus christ, Army. I could've done that with the push of a fucking button. Did you leave anything standing?" the Army BC says, "oh shit, do we need to go back?"


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes I can say I can.  Had the privlaige to be a part of a training exercise back in 99' with the royal's, great group of guys. Also love the "debate" its always a classic but being I've been on both sides split evenly so far in my career, 6yrs in each branch, when it comes to the ground pounders 03s' and 11b's you all would be surprised how much alike the Corps and Army are. Training, intensity,  discipline, thirst for battle is all pretty relative and similar. The pissing match will probably never end, generally speaking, but it's all fun subliminal comradery in my eyes because if the shit would ever hit the fan that bad to where we had MARPAT and ACU side by side many would shit themselves just how well the mission of that day would be completed bottom line.


----------



## jimm (Feb 23, 2012)

Curlingcadys said:


> Yes I can say I can.  Had the privlaige to be a part of a training exercise back in 99' with the royal's, great group of guys. Also love the "debate" its always a classic but being I've been on both sides split evenly so far in my career, 6yrs in each branch, when it comes to the ground pounders 03s' and 11b's you all would be surprised how much alike the Corps and Army are. Training, intensity,  discipline, thirst for battle is all pretty relative and similar. The pissing match will probably never end, generally speaking, but it's all fun subliminal comradery in my eyes because if the shit would ever hit the fan that bad to where we had MARPAT and ACU side by side many would shit themselves just how well the mission of that day would be completed bottom line.



Is tht u in ur pic thing?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

bradconnor said:


> Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines?
> Ever dreamed of night-time boat assaults on an enemy beach? See if you could pass the Royal Marines entrance fitness test.
> 
> The basic test is:
> ...


I respect them, but those are some shit requirements.
I respect the hell out of anyone protecting the country, but don't think that once you join, you become a superhuman or some shit.

You came to the wrong forum to dog people about their fitness level. Try a hot dog eating contest forum


----------



## squigader (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I respect them, but those are some shit requirements.
> I respect the hell out of anyone protecting the country, but don't think that once you join, you become a superhuman or some shit.
> 
> You came to the wrong forum to dog people about their fitness level. Try a hot dog eating contest forum



Yeah, these are the requirements to SIGNUP. I'm sure training is a lot worse.


----------



## bradconnor (Feb 23, 2012)

Most on the challenge have past the requirements, but see how you rate against the top leaderboard - there are some beast scores on there - Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines? challenge leaderboard on Konkura


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

I just read the comments for the guy on top of the leaderboard. He doesn't even have proof???

145 push ups in 2 minutes.  Avg. would be over one push up per second, for two straight minutes.

186 sit ups in 2 minutes. Avg. would be 1.5 sit ups per second, non-stop, for 2 minutes.


OOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKK

Maybe he did them like this dumbass:





YouTube Video


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Screw all that! I run a mile in 5:30 mins, and 2 mi. in 11 mins, I can do more pushups and kill ab workouts, I did 20 pullups for the marine pull uo challenge, so im not impressed by any   military boot camps PT except for Hell Week in the Navy Seals, sleep deprived and soakin cold is some tough sh##t!


----------



## sar012977 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am outta breath reading that routine!  faaaack..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 23, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Doesn't even compare to the U.S. Marines



its actually about the exact same...


----------



## GFR (Feb 23, 2012)

Most here would fail that test.

I could have passed it 10 years ago, but not now, then again I am too old to join so you kids all join up and go die.


----------



## bradconnor (Feb 23, 2012)

The leader in the 'push-ups in one minute' challenge has 114 and has posted a video, but I agree form is not perfect.

The Push Ups In One Minute Challenge on Konkura


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 24, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Most here would fail that test.
> 
> I could have passed it 10 years ago, but not now, then again I am too old to join so you kids all join up and go die.



You sharin that pizza?


----------



## USMC (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm 32 and yep I could pass it now. Spent plenty of time with them, and ROK Marines also.

Anyways, think thats impressive, go look up the requirements for RIP. Not entirely sure I would be able to do them right this second but give me a couple months and I could easily be there.

I mean really thats a 3 mile run in 22.5 minutes. Pogues in the Corps can make that easily. 60 pushups and 80 situps in 2 min each is a joke. Thats borderline min standards, and only 6 pull ups after? Lol.

Sorry but all the RoyMars I know would laugh at that also. If you can't do those, you're either A: Overly huge and should just be a MachineGunner and hump around a .50 all day, or a out of shape useless POS that deserves to be in that crappy office job with fat, ugly secretaries.


----------



## squigader (Feb 24, 2012)

USMC said:


> I'm 32 and yep I could pass it now. Spent plenty of time with them, and ROK Marines also.
> 
> Anyways, think thats impressive, go look up the requirements for RIP. Not entirely sure I would be able to do them right this second but give me a couple months and I could easily be there.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think those are the requirements just to enlist.


----------



## 12mbl (May 27, 2012)

Entrance requirements for elite units are never as difficult as they should be. But after you meet those requirements they only get harder. Its staying in once you're accepted that is the real challenge.


----------



## DrB (May 27, 2012)

I think that's just to pass as a potential recruit. There are or was 18 yrs ago two other blocks before you got the green beret. I never got it as I got diabetes in between that put an end to it


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0gj3ja


----------



## sassy69 (May 27, 2012)

Probably can't speak to the running, but at the Arnold where the USMC has a "boot camp booth" w/ a pull-up bar, the last time I watched, it was a 5-6 yr old little gymast girl who was kicking all the big boys' asses in bodywt pullups.


----------



## jimm (May 27, 2012)

bradconnor said:


> Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines?
> _*Ever dreamed of night-time boat assaults on an enemy beach*_? See if you could pass the Royal Marines entrance fitness test.
> 
> The basic test is:
> ...



nope cant say i have..

i dream about beeing a massive shredded cunt with a jaw droppingly hot chick on ma arm and loads of money in the bank.


----------



## Merkaba (May 28, 2012)

Yea but can you do 3 straight days of P90X though????  Yea that's what I thought!


----------



## tinyshrek (May 28, 2012)

bradconnor said:


> Are you fit enough to join the Royal Marines?
> Ever dreamed of night-time boat assaults on an enemy beach? See if you could pass the Royal Marines entrance fitness test.
> 
> The basic test is:
> ...




Im pretty sure this is the weakest thread ive ever seen..... At least talk about the Marine standards. Not the little pukes that think they are marines and havent even completed any training or deployed... Half those shit heads chcicken out or fail out of boot


----------



## tinyshrek (May 28, 2012)

FTR marines rarely if ever do nighttime boat assaults lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gotta love recruiting... thats the seals mission buddy, infiltration and CT


----------



## USMC (May 28, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> FTR marines rarely if ever do nighttime boat assaults lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gotta love recruiting... thats the seals mission buddy, infiltration and CT



The MEU does in train ups. EVERY Company, to include HQ, the Helo and Track companies. I have and screw that I'll take a nice bird insertion anyday over getting beat to shit on that zodiac.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 28, 2012)

Exactly bro "training" not actual missions.. I agree wit ya though air assault all the way, helo insertion mucho bettero lol


----------

